# Team gb jersey?!



## caimg (7 Aug 2012)

Hey y'all, was thinking about buying a Team GB cycling jersey, wanted to compare prices etc but geez, it seems that with the sudden success of the Olympics absolutely everywhere is out of stock! Anyone have any idea where I could get one from?!


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2012)

Size? Long sleeve / short sleeve?


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2012)

Wiggle have a LS medium for £72...as you say, all others sold out. Could try your local Evans?


----------



## caimg (7 Aug 2012)

Defo short sleeve, and a small / medium...local Evans no luck, very bizarre! Will keep an eye out!


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2012)

Not bizarre I spose, just lots of medals, lots of cyclists now

I have ordered one of these, not quite the same but will do http://search.cyclesurgery.com/search#w=team gb cycling&asug=


----------



## Garz (7 Aug 2012)

Ordered mine well before the Olympics, was hoping people already invested in the British Cycling version so not too many would have splashed out. Be careful on the sizing, if it's the kit I purchased you are encouraged to get a size or even two sizes up for a decent fit. I'm normally a large but in this I ordered XL and the fit was perfect!


----------



## caimg (7 Aug 2012)

Cheers for advice Garz. I reckon if I see anyone going slower than me wearing one I'll lynch them and nick it.


----------



## frayBentos59 (7 Aug 2012)

I may have to get off my backside and actually go to a shop and buy one seen as they're sold out online. How 2005!


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

caimg said:


> Cheers for advice Garz. I reckon if I see anyone going slower than me wearing one I'll lynch them and nick it.


Won't happen.

If you wear one of these tops you are not allowed to go slowly, it's the law


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Aug 2012)

Not advocating cheap Chinese copies, but you could go here.......


----------



## caimg (8 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Not advocating cheap Chinese copies, but you could go here.......



Now that's a find. Nice 1 pal!


----------



## Garz (8 Aug 2012)

Garz said:


> I'm normally a large but in this I ordered XL and the fit was perfect!


 
Correction, I am normally a medium but XL fits!

If you check the wiggle site out on the reviews you will see.


----------



## SotonCyclist (9 Aug 2012)

I ordered this in a medium before the Olympics, when it arrived was too tight around the chest, sent it back for a replacement size but they had sold out so now the hunt begins for a large.

shame too, kitbag had 30% off all team gb clothing so the LS was only £55.99.


----------



## SotonCyclist (9 Aug 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Not advocating cheap Chinese copies, but you could go here.......


Are these actually any good? or is it a case of you get what you pay for.


----------



## wormo (9 Aug 2012)

I emailed Wiggle about whether they were likely to get anymore in stock and they replied that it was doubtful.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Aug 2012)

SotonCyclist said:


> Are these actually any good? or is it a case of you get what you pay for.


I have never used them but there was someone who posted on here who said his mate had and they were ok. I would imagine they won't have the same quality control as a proper ones, but as a lot of kit is now manufactured in mainland China they will probably be ok. I see you can pay using Paypal which is some comfort from a security perspective.


----------



## caimg (10 Aug 2012)

Well I placed an order for one of these so when it finally arrives I'll fill you guys in...


----------



## SotonCyclist (10 Aug 2012)

Nice one Caimg.


----------



## Garz (10 Aug 2012)

Quality wise they are decent. Very comfortable, no assos but then re-mortgaging for an outfit is not on the cards.


----------



## Craig-SR (11 Aug 2012)

Try an Adidas discount store, the closest one to me just had bib shorts in, think they were £45


----------



## caimg (31 Aug 2012)

hey guys, well my jersey and bib shorts arrived today from China, I'm really happy with the look and fit (though obviously it'll be how well it holds up as time passes that shows how good it is). Off for a ride with it now!


----------



## jifdave (1 Sep 2012)

i also have a gb kit from china, shorts a prefect but top cam up 7cm shorter than they suggested it would be.

cant send it back coz of delivery charges, to be fair i am 6'8 but chose size that should have fit.

quality feels very good unfortunately i'll be giving mine away.


----------



## Jmenorton (2 Sep 2012)

Just ordered myself a 'Castelli' long cycling kit from monton, got XXL tights and XL jersey, being about 6'1 and pretty skinny i hope it fits, then again for under £40 im just hoping it turns up. Was very tempted with the Oakley Fast Jacket sunglasses at £40, resisted in the end though, maybe after i see the quality of the clothing.
Anyone have any experience with any of their other products, shoe covers, arm warmers and gloves in particular. I kind of wish they also had kits that arnt plastered with team logos though, the castelli and livestrong (albeit seems a bit wrong buying livestrong as its a charity) seem to be the most understated.


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2012)

Clothing is one thing, hooky sunglasses different as you don't just wear them to look cool, but actually to protect your eyes from UV


----------



## Lpoolck (2 Sep 2012)

Might get a China copy. Look good and decent price. Only thing which is holding me back is the sizing. If anyone who has them can give any pointers I would be grateful.


----------



## SotonCyclist (5 Sep 2012)

caimg said:


> View attachment 12194
> hey guys, well my jersey and bib shorts arrived today from China, I'm really happy with the look and fit (though obviously it'll be how well it holds up as time passes that shows how good it is). Off for a ride with it now!



Cheers for the update Caimg, I'll be ordering one in the coming weeks.


----------



## caimg (5 Sep 2012)

SotonCyclist said:


> Cheers for the update Caimg, I'll be ordering one in the coming weeks.



No probs! Worn it a fair bit this week, comfy and good fit, padding is very good. At the moment a good purchase!


----------



## Adam Robertson (8 Sep 2012)

SotonCyclist said:


> Are these actually any good? or is it a case of you get what you pay for.


hi I've brought from these before takes about 3 weeks delivery but good quality surprised I'm xl I went or xxxl perfect as I'm a bit rotund round the middle


----------



## Adam Robertson (8 Sep 2012)

oh yes the company is on amazon as well they have a lot of designes all well known club shirts /sets


----------



## SotonCyclist (11 Sep 2012)

Im glad im not the only one who has had to order a XXL!


----------



## Peteaud (30 Sep 2012)

is there a link for them on amazon.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Sep 2012)

OK ... Fess up

Which one of you was it?

:troll:


----------



## Adam Robertson (30 Sep 2012)

Peteaud said:


> is there a link for them on amazon.


ebay number 271069455965. I can't find on amazon


----------

